# Small IRA account



## Cindycaramel (Sep 28, 2019)

Hello all,

I am hopping for contact with the person, who is in similar situation to mine, and has
experience with investing, and doesn't mind to share advice .

I am 70 years old . Never did any investing before.

I have about 80k in traditional Ira with Vanguard.
All money sits in Money Market, what does nothing, and inflation is eating them .

Due to extending the limit age of taking RMD s, I would like to invest the money in some
stocks& mutual funds , ETFs.

I still want to add 14k to this account and start to withdraw when RMD will be mandatory.
I would like to be able to withdraw 2k a month for 4 or 6 years.
I need this time to move to my rental property for 2 years and sell it.

I still will have to pay very high taxes and the association
and my rental income will be gone.

I have only 1000 a month ss, I took it at 62, never looked back.
I traveled the world a lot.
Now Covid stopped it and I am trapped already 1 year in Uruguay waiting for the vaccine
being available. Uruguay is expensive country .

I also want to treat investing now as some sort of training camp.

I will have to do something with the proceeds of sale.

I ask the questions on other forums as well, I got advise to invest in
Vanguard Life Strategy Funds and I am almost there, but I still
would like a second opinion.

What worries me :

1 fee

2 fact that all, VTVX, VSCGX, VSMGX have the same underlying
funds , what about diversification?

3 performers of actively managed funds

The most I would appreciate and like to hear from someone, who is retired, is not necessary a multi
millionaire, and has an account and invests with Vanguard .


thank you very much eva


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

I am curious why you are asking this question specifically on a Mexican expat forum?


----------



## Cindycaramel (Sep 28, 2019)

1 . I lived in Mexico 5 years and have
permanent visa .
2 . I am going back to Mexico ,
another words Mexico and expats living there are
on my mind .
3. I know that majority of users of this
forum are people in my age group .
4 . I do not think many of them are millioners
many times over , like it seem to be the state of affairs in communities of the specific investing forum .
thanks e


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I am not an investment advisor, but for my two cents, the only investments that make sense are index funds. The fees are very low. None of the money managers who try to beat the averages with managed funds do well consistently. Vanguard pioneered index funds. Put money in consistently, ignore the day to day, week to week and even year to year fluctuations. Just let it grow with the overall growth.


----------



## dvinton (Mar 8, 2019)

I agree with TundraGreen. Index funds are the way to go. The challenge is to invest in the kind of index funds that'll meet your retirement needs instead of someone just starting, building for the future. I'm a longtime Vanguard owner and have split my IRA investment between a bond fund that augments my SS income and a stock fund to help keep up with inflation. I ignore the ups and downs, no matter how crazy the market can be. Have you thought about trying Vanguard Personal Advisor Services?


----------

